# Tax calculator updated for Budget 2013



## deadlyduck (5 Dec 2012)

2013 Excel spreadsheet calculator is uploaded here (only in Excel 2007+ format- sorry, Excel 2003 users):

http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss

It covers the tax on properties worth up to €1 milllion but doesn't handle the 'marginal relief/ deferral' of the property tax available to low earners.

It also allows for the impact of the abolition of the PRSI exemption and the USC changes (for those aged 70+ earning €60000+)


----------



## Karl Grabe (5 Dec 2012)

And the java TaxCalc.eu updated also. (I can't post links  )
Includes property tax and zero rate PRSI exemption.


----------



## deadlyduck (5 Dec 2012)

TaxCalc said:


> (I can't post links  )



Ahh- but I can  - see here for the Java calculator: http://taxcalc.eu


----------



## tosullivan (24 Dec 2012)

Does anyone have a link for an excel sheet for 2012? Thanks


----------



## deadlyduck (24 Dec 2012)

The link at the top of this thread is to the spreadsheet. Once you've downloaded and opened it (need to also allow macros to run), you can set the year to anything since 2009.


----------

